# Transfer music from iTunes to Galaxy S2?



## r_khan

I have had an iphone 4, for about 2 years until it starrted dying on me.

Ibought a Samsung Galaxy S2and LOVE it. SHould have went over to Android a long time ago. 

However, I am having a few issues. With the iphone, it was all within itunes (syncing, photos, music, etc). 
I cannot figure out how to transfer music from my itunes (playlist) to my Galaxy S2. 

Please help!

I want to do this without any third party software, if possible. (ie: drag and drop into phone)


----------



## Nebastion

I use doubletwist, it kicks itunes *** in more ways than one! 
and they have a good feature (its like &#8364;4) airsync.
Its just the easiest way. Plus your not tied to one program like itunes.


----------



## aks88

Just right click one of the songs and then click on "Show in Windows Explorer". The iTunes will open the folder containing the songs from where you can transfer.


----------



## r_khan

i have over 10,000 songs. thats impractical.

is there some way i can transfer my playlist over from itunes to my phone?


----------



## dvk01

this seems to give several suggestions , but many users are appearing to have similar problems and there doesn't yet seem to be guaranteed way to do it, especially without extra software 
http://androidforums.com/samsung-ga...-samsung-galaxy-s2-music-transfer-itunes.html


----------



## DoubleHelix

iTunes goes with the iPhone. If you now want to use an Android device, you need to use other software. There isn't a shortcut to doing that.


----------



## spatha

Just sync your itunes folder with google music, then use the app the make the playlist you want available offline on you phone.


----------



## Nebastion

Double twist is still the winner here, it will scan your Itunes folder and if you want it to, scan your win media folder.
As soon as i used it for the 1st time i uninstalled Itunes, 
Itunes-Ipod/phone
Android/Doubletwist (IMO based on the fact that there are no other programs out there with a larger number of users.

Im sorry if im sounding pushy about it, but i love my music and i had the same problem, and it took me a while to get it right.

check it out if you want

Regards
Neb.


----------

